

What is SOPA is a good thing? - brian_cloutier
https://plus.google.com/104428814384443083380/posts/9PyE1cxJbtt

======
bediger
I dunno, this seems like a prima facie argument where the "inherency" step got
missed. Does the solution cause more problems than it fixes? If yes, then
don't do that solution, live with the problem.

But I guess that in the case of SOPA, those who imagine themselves plagued by
the problem aren't the ones that have to suffer the consequences of the bad
solution.

~~~
brian_cloutier
I don't understand what you're saying.

Certainly I'm not making a airtight case as to why SOPA needs to pass. I'm
suggesting that SOPA passing wouldn't necessarily be the worst thing to ever
happen to us.

If it causes us to rethink some assumptions we have about the internet (the
people in charge are benevolent) which have historically caused problems,
(There has been attack after attack where the attacker pretends to be the DNS
server and because clients blindly trust DNS servers the attack succeeds
without question) maybe the internet will come out of SOPA stronger than ever
before.

